# SnipeADeal safe to buy from? :S



## ridge-kh (Apr 25, 2011)

http://www.snipeadeal.com/

I hardly ever buy stuff online but I saw on shoptemp that this site sells the Supercard DSTWO cheaper than a lot of sites so I bought it without much thought!

Has anyone else bought from this site without any problems?

Once I ordered it they said they'll send me a confirmation email.. which they never did (bought it a few hours ago).

I hope i get it


----------



## Sausage Head (Apr 25, 2011)

No fake reviews
Good presentation; good English
Not an over-effected website (glitter crap and such)
Guides for firmwares and such


Blank "User testimonials" page
No reviews, anywhere


It doesn't look like a bad website. If you get your product as you wanted, please write a review of the shop on Shoptemp


----------



## ridge-kh (Apr 26, 2011)

It's been a day and I STILL haven't got a confirmation email..!

I also asked them a question under "Contact Us" about not getting a confirmation email.

It says they'll reply within 24 hours... And they haven't..!

Yeah i was scared since they didn't have any reviews anywhere..

EDIT: Just got the confirmation email, that sure took a while lol.
I'll post a review of the site when I get my product


----------

